# Pet bird shows?



## fiona_951 (May 27, 2008)

I know that Stafforshire bird show is coming up soon, but it is apparently a strictly hobbyist breeding bird show =(

Are there any in the UK for Pet birds? Like parrots etc? 

I hope so!


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

I think there's a show up in Newark, saw it advertised somewhere lol. I've got a feeling that was a bit earlier this month though.


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

newark does have parrots but is also majorly a stock breeder show!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

D|o you mean shows for parrots in the same framework as Crufts?

If so then the only thing similar will be for the smaller birds, budgies/finches etc. As far as I am aware the only "shows" with parrots are actually sales days like Stafford, Newark & Carlisle.

The October Parrot Society Show in Stafford has more parrot displays than the other events & here you can walk into a macaw aviary to interact with various larger parrots or view various species in display aviaries. Also they have one hall housing the smaller birds on display & entering competitions.

Hope that helps?


----------

